# Got my bicycle tow leash!



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I got it in the mail, and attached it to my bicycle. I love it! The dogs didn't freak out at all, just trotted along the bike. It was fun!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Are you at all concerned that your pup will pull you over? Thats my only real concern about getting one of these.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Narny, the one I have is a solid bar to hold the dog away from the bike and a bungee cord inside. The bungee helps absorb any shock of a sudden pull. 
It DOES take some training for the dog (and you!) to get used to riding together. Definitely a lot safer than just using a leash or letting the dog run loose.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Narny said:


> Are you at all concerned that your pup will pull you over? Thats my only real concern about getting one of these.


I think that's a risk you learn to deal with when you take up biking with your dog.

Just be on the lookout for broken glass in the grass. I took my boy out yesterday and decided to let him run on the grass instead of the road for a change. We came home with 4 lacerated paw pads  From now on, he'll be running where I can see whatever is in the road at all times.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks cool! I'm dying to bike with Rio but I'm undecided on what attachment to get for her. Where did you get yours? 

I was thinking of getting a WalkyDog but I'm not sure.. yours looks much tighter to the bike which I like!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the one that Dainerra has, and it works well. It pushes my dog away from the bike, and keeps her from going in front of it.

She tried to stop a few times to sniff a bench as we went by, but it just gave my bike a small tug. I told her to leave it, and we continued on. 
I am VERY uncoordinated, but I never felt unsafe with her on the tow leash. 

I try to watch out for glass on the street as we bike to the park, which is in my neighborhood. Once on the walking path, it seems pretty clear of debris, and they keep the grass cut short. 

It's starting to be in the 90's consistently here, so I think I'm going to have to start doing this in the early morning.  (not an early morning person, lol). 

This seems like a great way to fit in some exercise (for all of us!) and get some road work done to get the girls in shape for the dog shows this fall. Frankly they look like house dogs right now. They need to build some muscle (they are both 2).


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh, cool that (the one on your bike) is the one I am looking at getting. So the solid peice really does keep them away from the wheel?

I still think I would rather do it with a harness though.........that still worries me though I do have a wide stiff collar.

Now to figure out how to put a fiberglass whip and an orange flag on the dog! (just kidding)


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have this one:
Ride Your Bike & Walk Your Dog | Bike Tow Leash


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It's kinda pricey. I swear it cost as much as my cheap Schwinn bicycle, lol.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh and they also sell harnesses to bike with. I started to get one, but decided to try it without first. Honestly I think I'm a little afraid of her pulling with a harness. But then again, I go slow, just enough to get her to gait nicely. I want her to extend, but not run.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmmm, I guess they don't sell harnesses. It must've been the other leash I was looking at. This one is VERY easy to attach to your bike too. No tools needed.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

*puppy biking*











I have a walkedog one, I really like the shock absorbing properties of it and how easy it is to take on and off. You can leave where it attaches and just take off the pole part for the times you aren’t biking with your pups. I also bike the dogs in a harness and then a prong and a leash. So far he has never been able to pull the bike over no matter what furry creatures run in front of our path. The prong is good to give gentle taps on when enforcing the leave it command.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yeah, that is mine WalkyDog Bike Leash | Walky Dog Bike Leash | Bicycle Dog Leash | Bike With Your Dog | Dog Bike Accessory - The Dog Outdoors

http://site.thedogoutdoors.com/images/bikeleash.jpg

I bought a harness from PetCo for $10 on sale. Got the attachment on Ebay for $20 and I was good to go


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ah! I almost got that one, but decided to go with the other. The one I have is flexible. I'll have to take a photo of it, without the dog attached, when I get home. 

I think either one is a good choice.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

dogfaeries said:


> Hmmm, I guess they don't sell harnesses. It must've been the other leash I was looking at. This one is VERY easy to attach to your bike too. No tools needed.


Yes THAT site does not recommend using a harness......but If *I* fell somehow I would feel a lot better if the dog's neck was not involved. I know that puts the dog on the left and more "in the traffic" but I don't plan on main road riding and figure it will be a more natura position for the dog. Well, I like the position of the mount lower on the bike means less possible disruption than a higher mount.


----------

